# Blue Buffalo Puppy



## ColieBear (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm weening Otto onto Blue Buffalo puppy cause I love everything about it. However, I just realized that it doesnt specify as being for large breed. Is this okay? I dont want him growing too rapidly and having problems later in life. His parents are both OFA certified and hes guaranteed, but you can never be too careful.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Blue buffalo does make a large breed puppy formula Blue Buffalo - Natural Dry Dog Food


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

ColieBear said:


> I'm weening Otto onto Blue Buffalo puppy cause I love everything about it. However, I just realized that it doesnt specify as being for large breed. Is this okay? I dont want him growing too rapidly and having problems later in life. His parents are both OFA certified and hes guaranteed, but you can never be too careful.


Blue Buffalo - Natural Dry Dog Food Blue Buffalo does have puppy blends. I usually just feed my dogs a good quality adult food though. Difference is about the AMOUNTS fed, a puppy requires a ton more food the first year or so as they grow. I'm usually feeding at least 2 cups in the am and 2 cups in the pm by the time mine are 6 months old.

Yet when they are around 2 yrs old they are getting closer to only getting about 2 cups TOTAL for the day....


----------



## ColieBear (Apr 13, 2011)

oh! thats awesome! Im feeding the light blue puppy one right now. ill have to ween him onto the orange once the blue bag runs out. will he be alright on the blue for now? I really dont want to waste all that food and money. Also, a concern of mine. I was feeding him 2 cups am. 1 cup afternoon. 1 cup evening. but when i put food down for him, he either just looks at it, or he'll take a few bites and then take a few kibbles away from the bowl, eat them and then leave it. so ive been leaving it down cause im afraid hes not eating enough even though i want to get him on meal times. its not that hes sick, he just always seems way too eager to play to even care about food. since ive been leaving it down and picking it up only for a little while hes still getting about 3 cups a day but i want it to be spread out more and ideally feeding him 4 cups. right now hes eating a mix of diamond puppy and blue buffalo, and blue buffalo is a lot richer, could that be it?:help:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

That's got the approximate amounts for a puppy, changes as they grow and for each pup. Some of our pups can be VERY picky eaters, I know I had to add a small amount of canned CAT food to get one of my GSD's to have a healthy weight.


----------



## ColieBear (Apr 13, 2011)

he seems like he enjoys the food just fine because when hes hungry enough he chows down on it, i think hes just way to overexcited to eat. should i just stick to leaving the bowl down between certain times and if he doesnt eat then thats too bad and **** figure the system out? also, he gets the hiccups all the time. i know its because hes excited and swallows air but just wanna make sure if this is okay and if not how to prevent it.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I am pretty sure Petsmart and Petco will let you return/exchange opened bags of dog food.

**ETA** it is normal for puppies to have hiccups, 

MRL do you have cats? Just wondering why canned cat food and not canned dog food?


----------



## ColieBear (Apr 13, 2011)

bummer i got it from pet supplies 'plus' where my boyfriend works and he said only a small amount can be missing in order to return. he's gonna try to double check with his boss but until then is he gonna be okay eating it? and if i cant return it will he be okay until the whole bag is gone? i can even just mix the large breed and regular puppy until the regular puppy is gone. (sorry if this is confusing haha)

(thanks for the input on the hiccups. good to know)


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

I think they just recently had a recall but I could not find it...

List of recalls for Pet Food Products from BLUE BUFFALO


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

sagelfn said:


> MRL do you have cats? Just wondering *why canned cat food and not canned dog food*?


Cats ARE finicky eaters so the makers of the food get it super enticing and STINKY for the cats.... which seems to work for my dogs! There are also tons and tons of different flavors in cat food. 

I only purchase the small cans (not the super small, but tuna fish sized?) Like 

















I get what ever is on sale. Mix up the flavors (and brands), purchase the plastic lids to reseal and store in the fridge. Variety DOES matter to prevent the boredom with the food.

My goal is to get the LEAST amount of canned cat food plus water to gravy it up then add it to the kibble where the real nutrition will come from. I've found anywhere from only 1/3 to 1/4 cup of cat food may be necessary to get my dog to start eating. And usually when they start they finish. 

It was when they took one sniff and walked away I knew that meal was a failure.

I also NEVER leave food down. It goes down and if the dog leaves the room, mealtime is over until 8 to 12 hours later.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Puppy food is a marketing gimmick. Just like stated above its just the amounts fed is what's required. You especially don't want a "large breed food" those tend to have high volumes of calcium as well as the calcium/phosphorus ratios being off and causing growth problems in puppies. 

Blue Buffalo is a decent food but I prefer higher quality than that myself. 

I love Acana and Orijen and raised my 9 month old puppy on Acana and his coat is fantastic, his development is great. It was done wonders for him. Every dog is different obviously. But I will continue to feed my puppies Acana and Orijen and sing their praises.


----------

